# Beethoven String Quartet arranged for string orchestra



## Jaffer (Jun 28, 2016)

I've got Bernstein's recordings of the 14th and 16th quartets arranged for string orchestra. They haven't shaped my experience of the quartets but I found them curious novelties. Wondering if anyone's aware of similar string orchestra arrangements of the rest of Beethoven's SQ. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2019)

There are numerous recordings of the Grosse Fuge performed by string orchestra. Furtwangler has a recording which is fantastic, Klemperer and Karajan both have more recent recordings that are beautiful in different ways. I think of the orchestral version as an equally satisfying way to perform this music.

Aside from the late quartets, I have a recording of the Serioso Quartet by Dohnanyi and the WPO. All of these recordings assign the individual string parts to the sections, with the only liberty deciding when the cellos should be doubled by basses. There is a recording by Tonnesen where more tampering is done, turning them into concertante pieces by assigning some parts to solo instruments and other parts to the full section. I have avoided these.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Toscanini recorded the middle two movements of Opus 135.

Bernstein's VPO recording of Op. 131 follows a score Koussevitsky used in Boston that includes some subtle doubling iof the cello line by the basses.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Camerata Nordica has issued the entire set of late quartets arranged for string orchestra on Bis. I've never felt that these arrangements work very well with Beethoven, while Shostakovich's quartets stand up to the same treatment very well.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Orchestrated chamber music hardly ever seems to come off. The idea that great chamber music can be made into great orchestral music is a fallacy. I remember someone turning Grieg's three violin sonatas into violin concertos. No good at all. The only rearrangement I ever heard that I liked was Schubert's Death and the Maiden Quartet scored for full orchestra in the style of the late symphonies. It was terrific.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

I love Klemperer's and Karajan's Grosse fuge arrangements.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2019)

KenOC said:


> Camerata Nordica has issued the entire set of late quartets arranged for string orchestra on Bis. I've never felt that these arrangements work very well with Beethoven, while Shostakovich's quartets stand up to the same treatment very well.


Do you know if that is a reissue of the recording issued on the Altera label, or a new recording?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

string quartets in general sound 'wrong' when played by a string orchestra

listen to the second movement (starting at 10:00)
the general impression is that of a funny festival orchestral piece, which is probably something Beethoven would not have intended


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Baron Scarpia said:


> Do you know if that is a reissue of the recording issued on the Altera label, or a new recording?


Sorry, I don't know but I'd guess it's a reissue.


----------



## Jaffer (Jun 28, 2016)

I agree with this wholeheartedly. Chamber music works best as chamber music only. I only asked for the string orchestra arrangements for a one time listening session, mostly for novelty's sake.


----------



## Jaffer (Jun 28, 2016)

hammeredklavier said:


> string quartets in general sound 'wrong' when played by a string orchestra
> 
> listen to the second movement (starting at 10:00)
> the general impression is that of a funny festival orchestral piece, which is probably something Beethoven would not have intended


You're right. It sounds off. So does the finale. Although the first movement worked. Still not a reference point though. That will always be the original four instrument version.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

hammeredklavier said:


> string quartets in general sound 'wrong' when played by a string orchestra
> 
> listen to the second movement (starting at 10:00)
> the general impression is that of a funny festival orchestral piece, which is probably something Beethoven would not have intended


You're right, that section sounds muddled. However, in my experience the orchestrated Beethoven quartets work better with the slower movements. Listen to the Andante of the above starting at 14:12. Rather beautiful IMO.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just to toss this in: Weingartner arranged the Hammerklavier for full orchestra. Perhaps not the wisest thing to do.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

KenOC said:


> Just to toss this in: Weingartner arranged the Hammerklavier for full orchestra. Perhaps not the wisest thing to do.


There's a quote from Nietzsche, I believe, where he talks about how Beethoven publishing the Hammerklavier as a solo piano work was a tease because he felt that it should have been orchestrated to become his greatest symphony, or something like that. I agree with you that this is unwise. Even if Beethoven had never written another piano piece, the Hammerklavier could have single handedly elevated the piano to the immense stature it holds today. It is quintessentially pianistic, even if the vast majority of pianists could never play it properly. :lol:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Hermanv Scherchen recorded the frosse fuge with English Baroque Orchestra, it's very good, I think this is one of the best Beethoven CDs ever


----------

